# Raw agave nectar and rats



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's safe for diabetics, it is much sweeter than sugar, but absorbs much slower so diabetics can safely eat moderate amounts. I assume this would be a good sweet treat without having rats flying off the walls.
Any thiughts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Raw honey has many more benefits.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, I agree 100% but, as a low energy sweet agave nectar would be a decent choice. A small honey feasts kea my girls go insane haha.
I heard honey Is great for older rats for their joints. 
It's also great for people


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

So yesterday, Fuzzy Rat pushed away her chicken bone and attacked a bag of brown sugar. Both pouncing on the bag and biting through the plastic. I had to physically detach rat from bag.... Now at nearly two years old and at 23 oz and having several mammary tumors... I don't see this particular rat pounce often anymore... 

Naturally, I didn't give her more than a couple grains of the sugar for old times sake, but I'm pretty sure your rats are going to love the agave nectar. If they are anything like my rats they will love anything sweet.

On the other hand, I just caught Amelia dragging a half eaten bag of salad greens under a chair while Fuzzy was tunneling into a bag of peanuts someone left on the floor, so I suppose some rats eat healthier than others, still anything in moderation seems safe and reasonably healthy. Maybe that's why Fuzzy is 23 oz and Amelia is only 16, one rat does moderation better.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah they love both the nectar and honey, but the nectar, as I thought, much more so. It is a few times sweeter than natural sugar so that I think blows their mind. Lucky always gets it on her paws and runs around while rubbing her front two vigorously on everything she touches... It's pretty cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

